# Does my snake have scale rot?



## Ratflavoredcoffee (5 mo ago)

(sorry about my Grammar English isn't my first language) Resently I did a full deep cleaning of my snakes cage, I accidentally made her bedding to wet and I think she has scale rot. Today I noticed there was a pool if water at the bottom of her cage, so I took her out and took her bedding out two*. *I just now noticed what seems to be scale rot on her chin. It's only on her chin so hopefully it's only mild. Sorry about the poor photo qualty snakes are hard to photograph


----------



## austinklyne36 (2 mo ago)

Yes it does has 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Hard to tell from a blurry image - take another, but not so close to the camera so that its in focus.

If you are doing daily cleaning then I don't think the snake could have been exposed long enough to develop scale rot just because the enclosure was wet for 24 hrs


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, an in focus image would help. Still.... better than the no image posts that appear all the time.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> Yes, an in focus image would help. Still.... better than the no image posts that appear all the time.


True....


----------

